# weird question about herbal tea



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi this probably isn't the best place to post this question but i am trying not to drink any tea anymore as it's healthier, only normally have 1 or 2 cups a day anyway. But i was wondering what is the best kind of herbal tea to drink, i know you are not supposed to have tea with hibiscus (or whatever it's called) in it and i am sure you are not supposed to drink green tea but i wondered what tea can u drink   sorry bit of a random one this


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I drink de-caf normal tea but some of the ladies have peppermint tea


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have a look on the Prenatal and/or Complementary Therapies boards you'll find quite a few posts discussing this.

As Sarah says, peppermint tea is good, as is ginger, camomile....or decaf normal tea (although be wary that sometimes the chemicals used in decaf process can be just as bad as the caffeine itself...try to find decaf that uses spring water...)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Lolly I have also found nettle tea quite good, it doesn't have hibiscus in it, in fact it doesn't have anything in it except nettles!  Sounds a bit gross I know but its not too bad when you get used to it.  You can get organic nettle tea in the well known health store beginning with H&B.  Also Twinings make a tea called Honeybush and lemon which is a bit like real black tea, it's also organic and really tastes quite normal! 

Sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nettle tea is good...its a great anti-oxident and contains high levels of vitamin K...I drink the odd cup but have to be careful as I have blood clotting disorders (which caused early mc's) so I take anticoagulents (baby aspirin and then clexane during ivf treatment) so I can't have too much vitamin K...vitamin K is the blood clotting vitamin so works completely opposite to anticoagulents !!

Another tea I love is honey & vanilla (I think its Twinnings  ) and also jasmine tea !

Also, try Redbush (Rooibos, Rooibosch) which is naturally caffeine free and you can drink like normal tea with milk.


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya

thanks guys this is very helpful, my folks drink red bush they are much more health concious than me. i will try some of these out


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I've been looking at various posts about the subject of tea (I don't get out much!!!) and I may have totally the wrong end of the stick, but is green tea not meant to be good for CM?

I have been drinking it as it's meant to be good for all sorts of things, but don't want to continue if it could adversely affect TTC.

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Just make sure it doesn't have hibiscus in it 

Tony
x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I will thanks Tony - and maybe I should stick to de-caf (although I only tend to have 1 cup a day if that). I have a huge bag of hibiscus we brought back from Egypt, and I've been holding on to it (too afraid to drink it in case I get pg), but I think I should just give it to my mum - I'm probably jinxing myself hanging on to it!  

Also, I'm a bit embarrassed that a man has answered my question relating to CM   - but I guess you see lots of gory details on here don't you?  

Rosie. xxx


----------

